# Does anybody know the form of this jazz piece



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Charlie Parker - Chasin' the bird

Lead sheet: http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2410/charlieparkertunebook.jpg

Does anybody know what form is used here? I would be eternally grateful if anyone could help, really


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

32 Bar AABA. It's basically a Rhythm changes head.


----------

